# Been gone a long time.



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I have missed the interaction here. The last nine months haven't gone to well, the mill I was sawing for sold out and the former owner and I went into a partnership that didn't work out to good. After 16 years I finally gave it up and sold my mill and wheel loader. I bought a used WM LT50 and am going to back portable milling where I started 20 years ago. During all this I fell into a bad funk that I have now climbed out of and hopefully better days are ahead. I would love to come back and be a part of this group again if you all would have me.
Brian


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

What took you so long to get back :blink::thumbsup::laughing:. Been wondering about you. just assumed you went to another site.

GLAD YOUR BACK !!!!

It's been quieter around here lately, but TT and Daren's been busy. MISS THEM TOO !!!!

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad to see you again. Welcome back.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Welcome Back Brian!*

Post up some pics of that funky wood! :smile:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Fire up the Mizer Mill and your camera and let's see what ya got.

Welcome back.......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you were among the "missing"*

"What happened to Mizer? Oh, he musta' dropped off. Yah, probably couldn't stand the bickering." :laughing: A few changes as mentioned TT started his own forum www.woodbarter.com
Daren and Kenbo are not as frequent here as before. 
The milling and foresty guys are always showing off great looking wood as before...join the group and show us some great slabs! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome back Brian! That's a honey of a LT50 you got there (took a peek at it on your web page!). Looking forward to seeing some slabs and interesting discussion.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Sometimes running solo solves a myriad of issues, financial and personal, and in the end becomes more satisfying and financially beneficial.
Good luck on your new enterprise.

I don't know you since I'm a relatively new newcomer, but wish you the best here.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad to see you back Brian. I haven't been around much either but still check in when I can. Just happen to check today and it's good to see an old friend.

We all have those funks from time to time - glad you pulled through.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I too just popped in out of the blue, glad your getting back on your feet!


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm fuzzys!:icon_cry: It is true that the one of the constants in life is that it always changes. I am glad that at this point I have been brought back around to where I am at now. 

All right enough of the sentimental stuff lets get back to milling and building. :icon_smile:


----------

